# BANGKOK | New Government Complex | U/C



## serendip finder (Jun 17, 2008)

Personally I do not like the design. One huge bureaucracy, far too removed from the citizenry it is meant to service.

IMHO, government offices should be smaller units more dispersed and accessible.

With today's technology, there is less need to physically centralize.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

It's so big it's scary


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Caca said:


> I am still confused.
> 
> What government offices will be there? National departments or just offices of the Major/Governor of Bangkok?



National Departments.


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

Marutokung! said:


> from http://xaroj.multiply.com/photos


early update


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

The project will be open on Jan 2009.


----------



## Chadster93 (Feb 4, 2008)

So will this building be occupied by anti-government protesters when it opens?


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

I like the design.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Chadster93 said:


> So will this building be occupied by anti-government protesters when it opens?


Yeh probably.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

3,000 sq m offered for rent at state office centre

Bangkokpost 26/11/2008


Dhanarak Asset Development (DAD) is preparing to offer leases for 3,000 square metres of retail space inside the new Bangkok Metropolitan Government Office Center. DAD managing director Surachai Eamvachirasakul said commercial space at the new office centre had already been fully allocated to 35 state agencies. 


More than 30,000 civil servants are expected to work at the centre each day. The centre, located on Chaeng Watthana Road, will be the largest commercial office complex in the country. 


DAD, a state enterprise under the Treasury Department, plans to lease out a total of 2,882 square metres of space to private retailers in Building B. Spaces of 35 to 188 sq m will be offered. 


Interested parties can download applications and information details from Nov 28 at www.dad.co.th or from the site of the property agency Knight Frank (www.knightfrank.co.th). Bids are to be submitted from Dec 1-9. 


Minimum monthly lease payments will be 500 baht per sq m. Bidders may apply for only one space, and subleasing is strictly prohibited. 


The civil service centre already has 12 banks leasing space for 18 branches. A convention centre capable of holding up to 8,000 people is also available, as well as a 204-room hotel to be opened in the first quarter of 2009. Parking facilities for 10,000 cars are also available. 


Mr Surachai said DAD hoped to receive at least 10 million baht per year from its retail leases. Commercial revenues, excluding civil service leases for office space but including earnings from the convention hall and hotel, are projected at more than 100 million baht per year. 


Zone B of the site will also include a plaza that DAD plans to subdivide into at least 100 spaces for rent by the private sector. 


Construction of the centre was financed through the issue of 24-billion- baht bonds under the country's largest securitisation deal.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a very impressive complex.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Chadster93 said:


> So will this building be occupied by anti-government protesters when it opens?


It'll probably be over with by the time it opens


----------



## Chadster93 (Feb 4, 2008)

^^Lets hope so. The crisis in Thailand is ultimately costly Cambodia hundreds of millions of dollars in tourism revenue.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Zoowatch said:


> Check out a few photos here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdmydog/sets/72157607743217225/



,,,


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

that is the hugest government complex i ever saw under construction...


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

It's scary... 
Atleast Bangkok is not on any seismic area


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

88.92%


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

jarcje said:


> *BANGKOK RESIDENTIAL HOTSPOT*
> *Government Centre attracts housing rush*
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Building B 93%


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.governmentcomplex.com/


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*Impressive*

A very handsome building, modern and elegant.

This is a government headquarters for which branch of government: city, provincial, or national?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Philly Bud said:


> A very handsome building, modern and elegant.
> 
> This is a government headquarters for which branch of government: city, provincial, or national?


All National Departments HQ. :cheers:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics......


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

By : Alongkorn Anuphongphan


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandlawyer/4790104628/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandlawyer/4790100148/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thailandlawyer/4790085614/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

pon said:


>


..


----------



## nikole95 (Jan 9, 2011)

Leeigh said:


> vey cool! Good for Bangkok!



What government offices will be there? National departments or just offices of the Major/Governor of Bangkok


----------



## bradthecdn (Jan 12, 2011)

*Hello, few questions*

1.what is the unit of complexity? 

2. diff b/w order $ degree of a tree ? 

three. diff b/w multiprogramming $ multiprocessor os. 

4. in single processor how is the multiprogramming performed wen a job is performing i/o operation . is cpu not requrired for i/o operations. 

5.plzzz support me out wid the solutions of coreman, esp of B-trees. 

6. ADOBE is cmning to my cllg plzz aid out in how $ 4rm where to prepare for it esp. C .. 

i'm a beginner so aid me out so might i could get a place in it next year......


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

13/11/2011








credit : SKY Report CH3


----------



## D_Y2k.2^ (Sep 22, 2002)

really huge and looks pretty well integrated as well. How far is it from CBD?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

berdberd said:


> น่าจะเอาแบบ ศูนย์ราชการแจ้งวัฒนะ ของกทม.บ้าง
> อลังการ ทันสมัยสุดๆ :banana::banana:


..


----------

